# NCD (new camera Day-last week) - Canon 7D



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sold my XSi/450D last week and upgraded to the 7D. So far I love it. The image quality is pretty darn good and I find myself being able to get some better shots with ease. I even use manual mode a lot more now as its easier to change all the settings on the fly. I am also appreciated the expanded ISO range, although there still is some heavy noise when you start to get to the higher ISO range, like around 3200+. 

I have taken around 300 shots with the camera so far and I am starting to get the feel for this body. Most of the shots were from this past Saturday when I took my dog to the dog park...


Here is my dog Rocky...







The dogs you see in the rest of these pics are just random dogs at the dog park.
































I definitely love how fast this camera focuses. Also, it takes just over 7 frames per second which really came in handy to grab some great action shots. I suck at snow pics as they are pain to shoot right/tweak later. I think these came out pretty decent though. In addition to getting a feel for the new body, I am also getting used to the kit lens. I guess I never had a USM lens, as the noise it makes freaks me out. I am liking it though. I ideally wanted the 15-85mm or 17-55 lens. I think those are better lenses, but I had to go this route to get the deal I got on this camera.

So yeah...Canon 7D=Awesome. It takes HD Video too, but I don't even care about that. Its a great camera.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 25, 2010)

the 3rd last dog looks like stoner dog 

nice pics man, i wish i had an insane SLI. i use my fiancé´s "entry-level" Nikon. it´s okay, of course, but once you´ve tried the expencive stuff, it´s just not the same


----------



## Origin (Feb 25, 2010)

Jesus Christ I love dogs. Good quality pictures too


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## AySay (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice pics man! 

The only New X Day where pics of the thing aren't required?


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks.

Yeah, I know what you mean. Not easy to take a picture of the camera you are taking the picture with. That is like an infinite mind fuck.


----------



## zindrome (Mar 15, 2010)

mirror mirror on the wall!


DarkKnight369 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah, I know what you mean. Not easy to take a picture of the camera you are taking the picture with. That is like an infinite mind fuck.




Congrats dude!
I've been wanting a 7d for a while now.


----------

